# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Σπυριά στο λειρί γαλοπούλας

## ringneck

καλησπέρα παιδιά σήμερα παρατήρησα κάτι στ λειρί από t γαλλία μ! ξέρετε t μπορεί ν είναι αυτό?

μονο t 1 έχει! t άλλο έχει 1 σημαδάκι σαν χτύπημα π φαντάζομαι κάπως έτσι θα ξεκινάει...







εδώ π φαίνεται καλή αν προσέχετε πάνω από t δεξί μάτι έχει 1 μαύρο στίγμα




παίζει ν είναι ευλογια?

----------


## jk21

pox virus  - ευλογια

ευχομαι στην ξηρη μορφη της 

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/po...d_turkeys.html

http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/disviral.htm


http://www.fao.org/docrep/003/t0756e/t0756e08.htm  (εκει που λεει fowl pox )

το αρθρο αναφερεται στο στελεχος των καναρινιων 

*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*αλλα αρκετα  πραγματα ταιριαζουν 


Το απομονωνεις απο την υπολοιπη εκτροφη .Κανεις ελεγχο στο στομα εσωτερικα αν υπαρχουν και κει ογκιδια ή πλακες διφθεριτιδας 


δεν κολλαει στον ανθρωπο

----------


## ringneck

ν τ βάλω βαζελίνη k betadine?

----------


## jk21

Βαζελινη; οχι ! θα λαδωσει ολοκληρο το καημενο !


αν εχεις κουραγια γλυκερινη αντι βαζελινης .δεν ειναι ενα σπυρακι σε ενα καναρινακι ....

Ομως να δεις αν τρωει κανονικα και αν ειναι καθαρο το στομα της εσωτερικα

----------


## ringneck

θα πάω να πάρω αύριο!θα κοιτάξω k t πρωί αν έχει k εσωτερικά... :: (
είναι πολύ δραστήριο τρώει πίνει όλα κανονικά!

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα..
κοίταξα k τ 2 εσωτερικά φαίνονται ok
είναι ροζ χωρίς στιγματακια σπυράκια η οτιδήποτε άλλο 

t γαλλάκι π φαινόταν ένταξη σήμερα π τ πρόσεξα περισσότερο δείχνει ότι απλώνονται..

δημήτρη τ κάθε "σπυράκη" είναι k 1 τσίμπημα η απλά  έτσι εξελίσσεται?


έχω πάρει  betadine k γλυκερίνη

αναλογια 10 γλυκερίνη 1 betadine η αλλάζει κάτι λόγο μεγέθους εξάπλωσης?

----------


## jk21

Το τσιμπημα του κουνουπιου ή η επαφη με μολυσμενο dna απο αλλα πουλια με ενεργη τη νοσο (φτερα , κουτσουλιες ,σκονη απο το δερμα τους που θα καταποθει κλπ ) μεταφερει την ασθενεια 

απο κει και περα εξαπλωνονται τα εξανθηματα παντου οπως και στην ευλογια του ανθρωπου 

Σπυρο δεν εχω πειρα απο γνωση περιστατικων ευλογιας σε πουλερικα και συγγενη ειδη .Δεν ξερω ποσο αρκει μονο η γλυκερινη στα εξανθηματα (με ιωδιο ) 

Ειτε να συμβουλευτεις εστω τηλεφωνικα πτηνιατρο ή αν το δεις να χειροτερευει ,ισως να δοκιμασεις zovirax (acyclovir )υγρο που ισως εχει αποτελεσματα σε υγρη ευλογια 
*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών  ποστ 76*

----------


## ringneck

πήρα τηλ σήμερα κτηνίατρο k μ είπε δεν ine κάτι ανησυχητικό
 k ν πάω να πάρω φάρμακο k σ μια βδομάδα θα είναι καλά...

δεν ξέρω πιο φάρμακο απλά μ είπε ν πάω στ κτηνιατρικά και θα μ δώσουν εκεί...


από γνωστό π έχει γαλλία k κότες μ είπε ν βάλω "βαλσαμολαδο" στο κεφάλι τους k ν τους δώσω ασπιρίνη...


νεότερα αύριο π θα πάω στ κτηνιατρικά για τ φάρμακο...

----------


## jk21

το σπαθολαδο (βαλσαμολαδο ) ενδιαφερον ακουγετε ...

το φαρμακο για την ευλογια απο τα κτηνιατρικα ,το αναμενω με απορια ...

----------


## ringneck

πήρα τηλ στ κτηνιατρικά γιατί απότι είδα στ internet δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο γ θεραπεία k είπα ν πάρω πρώτα μην πάω τζάπα...

t περιέγραψα συμπτώματα k μ είπε όπου είχαμε καταλήξει k εδώ..!

γλυκερίνη k betadine 50-50
k τ φάρμακο...:θα μ φτιάξει μια αντιβίωση γ 2γενείς...(δεν θυμάμαι τι)
δεν είναι για τ ευλογια απλά μην κολλήσουν k tpt άλλο όσο είναι σ αυτ τ κατάσταση..


αξίζει να t φορτώσω k μ αντιβιώσεις?
μες t βδομάδα θα πάρω k από τ γνωστό μ τ "βαλσαμολαδο"

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Σπυρο. σε παρακαλω σταματα να κανεις οικονομια στα γραμματα, ειναι κουραστικο :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σπυρο θα σε παρακαλεσω και γω  να γραφεις κανονικα τις λεξεις 


δεν μπορω να ξερω τη βαρυτητα του ιου στα πουλερικα και τα συναφη ,οποτε δεν μπορω να κρινω αν ειναι πληρως αναγκαια η χρηση αντιβιωσεων για προστασια απο δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις .Στα καναρινια οταν δειχνουν τα πουλια να μην ειναι ευδιαθετα ,με αναπνευστικα προβληματα ή εχουν πχ διογκωση του ματιου ,τοτε γινεται χρηση  .Οχι παντα 

εξαρταται και ποια ειναι τα αντιβιοτικα σαν ουσιες  ...

----------

